# format the hard drive before windows 7 boot



## nick12684 (Oct 4, 2009)

Im running windows 7 beta. im having spyware/malware problems, and want to reformat (because i dont know how to fix or what to do) the entire hard drive. i cant open to the Microsoft management console: it says i need to be running IE 5.5. so ie must be corrupt. i cant install ie, because you cannot download it for win 7...just vista. i dont know how to format from the windows 7 or vista disc. everything is so screwed up, and i need to start from scratch. so i need to know how to format from where ever, before windows even starts. then start fresh with a new....everything.


----------



## nick12684 (Oct 4, 2009)

also i tried to do a custom installation right from the windows 7 disc. but windows cant even find a drive or partition to install windows.


----------



## Peter3648 (Dec 8, 2009)

Assuing you have your data backed up and are ready to reformat, You should be able to boot from the Windows 7 DVD.

Two or three screens in it asks you to choose whether to do an upgrade, or a clean install.

Choose Clean install.

It will then let you select the drive to install on. There is also a button to allow other disk operations like repartitioning, and formatting.

Peter


----------



## nick12684 (Oct 4, 2009)

well i tried that, but when it gets to the screen that ask where to install. there is no drive to be found. something is majorly screwed up which is why i need a complete wipe before startup.


----------



## gandip (Sep 5, 2007)

That is problem with hardware.Open the cabin and check if any cable is losely connected. If does not help this way then try third party bootable disc like BART PE or HIREN BOOT Disc to format your harddisc. Can u conform that your harddisc is deteched in BIOS.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Use KillDisk to wipe the entire drive - then install Windows 7 -


KillDisk - http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm

Make bootable KillDisk ISO CD w/ ImgBurn -
ImgBurn - http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Peter3648 (Dec 8, 2009)

> well i tried that, but when it gets to the screen that ask where to install. there is no drive to be found. something is majorly screwed up which is why i need a complete wipe before startup.


Based on your first post about this problem it looked as if your computer was still somewhat functional, though perhaps too buggy to use. 

If you booted from W7, and chose a clean install rather than an upgrade install, I do not understand why no drives would be shown.

Could you post a more detailed description of what the computer state is? 
If you have run the Live CDs, What sort of results have you gotten?
Is your drive recognized in BIOS?
Is your hard drive showing any signs of life?

Peter


----------

